
MIT Develops Open Source Tool to Support Spontaneous Online Conversations - sizzle
https://campustechnology.com/articles/2020/08/05/mit-develops-open-source-tool-to-support-spontaneous-online-conversations.aspx
======
sizzle
Main Site: [https://minglr.info/](https://minglr.info/)

